
Visualizing Who and What Appears in a Decade of Cable TV News - magrawala
https://tvnews.stanford.edu/
======
magrawala
The Stanford Cable TV News Analyzer lets you search over 270,000 hours of
machine annotated cable TV footage to answer questions about topic coverage
and screen time of individuals.

